# Greatest Album Covers



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

What're yer favourties?

This is one of mine


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a funny one, but maybe too provocative for this forum


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

We shouldn't care about that too much. Here's one of my favorites


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A recent one:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

my favorite:









altough if I prefer the version without BRAIN on the cover


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

These I like very much ...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Steve Roach tends to have really great covers for his albums (good music as well).


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I know many. These are the first that pop in my mind.

*Textless covers*
Lorde: Melodrama
Henry Saiz: (2 Realities)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

/ / 

Wonderful covers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Some of my favourites.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

do not know how to put images on here but Freewheelin' Bob should be on any list......such an evocative photograph....

and the second Band album, Television's Marquee Moon and ......


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This one is simple but effective. I have it on my desk because it's relaxing to look at.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Two of my favourites. The first is IMO an archetypal hard rock image.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Residents - Eskimo


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Some that come to mind:

Led Zeppelin - IV
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like these...
I prefer the inside to Grobschnitt's 'Rockpommels Land' gatefold sleeve hence that's what I've shown.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Jethro Tull's iconic album cover


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Oreb said:


> Two of my favourites. The first is IMO an archetypal hard rock image.
> 
> View attachment 99546
> 
> ...


I've got the Consequences box sat it my album rack


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a lot of love for the Ulver legacy of tree-adorned debut albums. All of the following are atmospheric/folk-inspired black metal albums released since Ulver's _Bergtatt_. All debuts. I think we should call the sub-genre _brown metal_.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

All of these albums are fantastic, ps.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

All of these albums are just alright.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

^ 
If you like these album covers, Selby, you might like the German romantic painter Caspar David Friedrich

https://www.google.nl/search?q=caspar+david+friedrich&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjfk4na7v7XAhWFL8AKHWqkCUUQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=949


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Good call!

I am particularly drawn to:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

He was ahead of his time!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Some nice choices so far!

Klaus Schulze, YES, King Crimson, Grobschnitt, Henry Cow...

Here are a few of mine.

I love this Klaus Schulze cover.









This Gentle Giant cover, with the the images on the clear insert









One of my favorite from more recently, prog-metal band, Cynic - Traced in Air


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No Dark Side of the Moon yet? Shameful!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> No Dark Side of the Moon yet? Shameful!


This is a Do It Yourself thread


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Couldn't resist this.


----------

